
Rush: A Minimalistic CLI Tool for Managing and Running Bash Snippets - rednafi
So, a while ago, I was fiddling with Kennethreitz&#x27;s side project Bake, a simple CLI tool for running bash snippets. It&#x27;s a nicely written piece of software and I liked the idea of replicating something like GNU makefile (he calls it Bakefile) for Bash. I stared using it in my projects and helped with the documentation (Although it was never published for some strange reason).<p>However, there were a few issues that didn&#x27;t get resolved for the past 4 months...<p>• It throws nasty error if the Bakefile is empty or not properly formatted
• Task chaining are hit or miss
• The custom styling that the software imposes on stdout doesn&#x27;t work while running bash commands in interactive mode
• The new file format Bakefile isn&#x27;t highlighted in editors and can be a pain to maintain (There is a vs code extension that mitigates the issue though)<p>So I made an alternative, Rush, with a subjectively simpler codebase that doesn&#x27;t try to do many things at once..<p>• It reads your bash commands from a familiar yml file
• You can run your dedicated bash script from the tool
• Task chaining is supported but constrained (So that it doesn&#x27;t go into a recursion roller coaster)
• The tests are working...(More tests are on the way)<p>Check out here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rednafi&#x2F;rush
======
rednafi
Link to project:

[https://github.com/rednafi/rush](https://github.com/rednafi/rush)

------
gigatexal
This is really cool. I’ve been looking for something like this. Kudos.

~~~
rednafi
Glad you liked the idea...try it out and do report bugs or send in feature
request..

